# Curtis programming advice



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

There is a good thread over here on this exact thing.

www.*buggiesgonewild*.com/

Miz


----------



## speedy 1 (Dec 26, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> There is a good thread over here on this exact thing.
> 
> www.*buggiesgonewild*.com/
> 
> Miz



THX
that thread is informative 
a bit all over the place in that it touches on all forms of Curtis controllers 
at 34 pages it will take some reading to discover if it contains the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## dee1954 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the manual for the curtis 1244 controller I can email it to you


----------



## speedy 1 (Dec 26, 2011)

dee1954 said:


> I have the manual for the curtis 1244 controller I can email it to you


Thanks for the offer.
I have the manual. 
What I'm fishing for is someone who has re-programmed for more performance to compare notes with.
Since the original post I have written down all the parameters in a spread sheet.
In the process of doing that I figured out the very first line (pack voltage) was wrong. Changing that helped a bunch.

Thanks again


----------

